# One Question.



## Aulë (Jan 4, 2003)

Let me put this to you.
If Tolkien came back to life for a breief period, and you could ask him one question, what would it be?

I would ask him to explain the powers of Tom Bombadil. Sure, he said that it should remain an enigma, but I'm sure there was a reason.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 4, 2003)

Hmm, interesting!
I'd probably ask him about how the Finnish language and the _Kalevala_ had affected his writings and Quenya especially; in detail. 
But maybe also "Why is music in such a central and important role in the Silmarillion?". I could answer that myself, if someone asked me that, but I'd like to hear the Prof's thuoghts on it. Also I would love to hear Tolkien's own thoughts on the Silmarillion; also on the way that Christopher set it up..


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2003)

I would ask for his thoughts on _The Silmarillion_.


----------



## faila (Jan 4, 2003)

I would ask him to clear up the missing parts in quenya (the grammar)


----------



## elvish-queen (Jan 5, 2003)

Man, there wouldn't be enough time in all the world to ask him all that I would!! Just to talk to him would be utterly amazing, I mean, this is the most amazing guy in history we're talking about!
I would soo ask him to teach me quenya. And to finish off the language. And to marry me!!
(jk!)
No, what I would ask him to do, is to write more on Middle Earth. I could never stop reading it!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh come on, we all know what our first question would be... Do Balrogs wear wingtips?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Jan 6, 2003)

I would probably ask him what the final versions on everything are. There is so much stuff, like in home, that controdicts other stuff and I would like to know what his final plot line for middle earth is.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 6, 2003)

i would ask him if he wanted to come with me and go to the theaters and watch some LotR! he better say yes...


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 7, 2003)

I would ask him how he'd like his coffee. Maybe he would decide to stay a little longer, so I could ask more than 1 question.


----------

